# Well we sold the Ford 6600 ----



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

We sold the tractor to a fine fellow in VA and I think he will be very pleased with the tractor. It is an exceptional tractor and I am thankful it is going to a nice person. So, the tractor should be shipping out this weekend or next week depending on when the haulers get their schedule straight. In any case, just wanted to share the info with you guys.

Hopefully, the tractor buyer will join the board and contribute likewise. In any case, have a good evening.

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Congrats*

Andy hope ya ll got good money for it it was brand new again:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I think the brand new in the showroom price for it in 1978 was $21,960 --- according to the inflation calculator --- What cost $21960 in 1978 would cost $62683.77 in 2002. Amazing...

Funny thing is that the Ford N tractors that sold for in 1950 for $1150 --- What cost $1150 in 1950 would cost $7988.33 in 2002. 
Also, if you were to buy exactly the same products in 2002 and 1950, they would cost you $1150 and $151.47 respectively. Wow!

So I guess it is all a big crap shoot in the end. 

We got a great price for it and it was worth every penny. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Was that your restored Ford 'N' Andy? That was a wicked nice tractor.



wonder how long it will take him to get to VA? whats the top speed? good way to break 'er in...

 


dont know if the numbers from past correspond to nowadays... 
someone did a calc with the cost of a JD years ago vs the cost today and the numbers were much less to buy one today.. chalk it up to technology... translation cheaper parts...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That is a nice looking tractor. He should enjoy it. Is he planning on working it?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Was that your restored Ford 'N' Andy? That was a wicked nice tractor.
> 
> No, I was speaking of the Ford 6600, SJ... This one:
> ...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SWEET!!!!!!! Andy! That tractor looks like the day it came home from the dealer. You must have put some serious work into that girl! I can imagine that it must have been tough to let her go. Are you making room for another project tractor?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

If you think thats nice Chief, check out andys 'N' 
Andy can you post a pic...I think that N is a sweet tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *If you think thats nice Chief, check out andys 'N'
> Andy can you post a pic...I think that N is a sweet tractor. *


Here you go sj here is Andys 'N'
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Now thats a tractor!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! She's a beauty! My aunts father had one just like it. Where did you find the glass catch jar? I think I have one of those laying around here somewhere. I live on an old farm that the previous owner used to sell tractors and old farming equipment on. Lots of old stuff laying around all over.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dont mean to sound stupid, but what does the jar catch? radiator overrun?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It has been awhile since I have been around these but I think the jar was used to catch crank case vapor condensate. I found a ton of old Mason jars when I moved in where I am now and I guess that was the technology back then. Now, like my Cummins the method is to just let it spew crank case crud all over the engine. They put a crappy little pill bottle with holes in it that just makes a mess.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *dont mean to sound stupid, but what does the jar catch? radiator overrun? *


Actually...The cyclone or "turbine" style air precleaners have always been a popular option on the N-series Fords. The incoming air is swirled and the heavier dirt particles are deposited into the glass jar where they can be emptied later. The regular oil bath air cleaner doesn't need serviced nearly as often with the precleaner in use. Available as an original dealer 
installed Ford accessory, the precleaners were made by the Air Cleaner Service Company of Lincoln, Nebraska. 

I like it and I think it is a really cool option.

Here is a pic of the original manual for it:

<center><img height=1024 width=768 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/users/Ed%20Gooding%20(VA)/Accessory%20Info/Cyclone%20Air%20Cleaner/Cyclone%20brochure-1.jpg></center>

edro:
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, there you go! That is what this site is all about.......learn something new (in this case old) about these tractors all the time. I had never seen this particular set up.


----------

